# 3D Conversion - Jacob van Ruisdael - Windmill at Wijk bij Duurstede



## Timoris (Feb 16, 2016)

Jacob van Ruisdael - Windmill at Wijk bij Duurstede
c. 1670
Oil on canvas, 83 x 101 cm
Rijksmuseum, Amsterdam

*Requires RED / CYAN 3D Glasses*





I never noticed how alive and dynamic this piece was untill I had the pleasure of converting it. Biggest conversion yet, with over 30 individual depth layers. 

I made a heatmap in Photoshop, then used Stereo Photo Maker v.5 to import the depth map and create two stereo composites. Light adjustments where then made.

Used this technique, up to the Photoshop compiling.
www.youtube.com/watch?v=HVSf22VT1t4
Instead of compiling, I reversed the colours and used Stereo Photo maker, which I find has better compiling capabilities when it comes to 3D, as it is dedicated to it.

My personalized 3D / Anaglyph Kit


----------

